# Baby APHS YAAAAYYYY



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

my babies are 10 days old ,and i thought i had 2 ,today the female let me look in through the hide opening and theres 3 babies.its my first time at breeding them im soooo happy.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Pictures asap please!!!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww congrats


----------



## Henry-flash (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratulations, Alison. I can't wait for pics: victory:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

well done, Im loving my APH and cant wait to breed her!!!
Good luck!


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

well done... we're hoping to see some long earred by the end of the week.

hoglets are soooo cute:flrt:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

This is stupid question but what are they lol?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

and congratz btw


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

*Slap myself* aph african pygmy hedgehog?


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

africian pygmy hedgehogs lol


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

are u planning on selling the pygymy's or long ears? been looking to get some more
Mike


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Will Sell males but will hopfully have more this yr and will sell both sexes next time: victory:


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

congrats are they easy to keep ?


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes thay are very easy: victory: Sadly mummy hog eat baby number 3 last week it was a lovely albino


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't forget some piccies: victory:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

im not risking pics till they start coming out the nest after ones been lost its just not worth the risk.will post some soon as i get them.: victory:


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

leggy said:


> Yes thay are very easy: victory: Sadly mummy hog eat baby number 3 last week it was a lovely albino


oh no bless poor thing xxxx


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

any pics yet


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

the albino is female i found out today so thats a keeper.: victory:the dark one wont uncurl so cant sex it yet.pics have been taken but cannot find cable.:bash:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

i would love a normal female. bet they are soooo cute  congrats hunny


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

hi,my girlfriend is wanting an aph and i just wondered if you were selling any?


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

think she pmd me.no the baby left is promised,and i dont know whether im having another litter this year or next spring,and im starting to get a waiting list already. try pgymyhogs uk or preloved.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

im getting my little guy on sunday cant wait  have you got any pics of your hogs housing so i can check i got everything i need


----------

